# Snake Found In Asia



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres a pic of a huge snake found in Asia...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The 4th pic is just plain gross... but if your willing to see, PM me with your e-mail!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

What was in his stomach?

That's they shame they killed that big python.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

OMG! that looks like a HUMAN!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Big Reticulated python. The guy was already lunch, what was the point of killing the snake?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that looks like a person


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

its a human


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

damn that is crazy man ... crazy!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ewwwww.....


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thats 1 Nice big snake


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That is one unlucky guy and snake!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Jim


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

that's just messed up in two ways killing the snake and finding the dude in the stomach


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

yep i totally lost my apetite after seeing that last photo of the man insde that snake it was sickning







he was all broken up inside poor man


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

it aint that bad, just nature


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have seen pics like that before.
my dad worked a lot in malaysia and indonesia etc on oil rigs and to add too the survival training they already had they had to do some jungle training and when they were in a village a croc had eaten a small kid so the villagers went and caught it cut it open and took out the kid its leg had been bitten off it was seperated from the body the pics were awfull yet fasinating at the same time i only saw the pics my dad saw it for real he took the pics
dixon


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

thats sucks they killed it its a nice lookin retic python.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

OMG!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This pic surfaces every now and then, always makes me grin.
That was a big female retic, and she had eaten a large goat, the human part of that pic is faked...

As Dixon stated however, Crocs can, will, and do kill and eat people.

Very much a shame they killed her, she was a beautiful snake..


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

oh sh*t that's fake?

awesome


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

So if it's not real than the 4th pic can be posted me thinks.

Can I see?

PM it to me if not.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice that they found a bad ass snake and killed it............


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mantis said:


> oh sh*t that's fake?
> 
> awesome


 yah great for the human, but the snake well


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That pisses me off that they killed that sweet snake!


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz (Feb 5, 2004)

Seen the snake before, and the 4th pic too, it was a kewl comp generation but here's another man eater, the animal is real and a recently new world record but there are also pics of one of the its victems on the net that I have somewhere bookmarked to show to my weak stomached friends... which im looking for now... In the meanwhile check this big mother out...
















Stay tuned for the victem pics, I'll blur it a little so I won't offend anyone cause the dude's pants and undergarments are gone and while his butt and theigh meat are gone "which is where the animals start eating for the non-discovery channel folk" he still has somehting "hanging out".


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz (Feb 5, 2004)

WARNING VERY GRAPHIC!!!!


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz (Feb 5, 2004)

Anyway I know all the pics are real but I don't know if the hiker was really killed by THIS bear... All three travel the net together in emails and stuff but I read the story on the bear and nothings mentioned about a hiker...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

that bear that is killed makes me mad cause i think that a huge male like taht that is obviously old and mature should be left alive just because its like the king of its habitat i think the same for the snake but i guess its just human nature to kill stuff .


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz (Feb 5, 2004)

micus said:


> that bear that is killed makes me mad cause i think that a huge male like taht that is obviously old and mature should be left alive just because its like the king of its habitat i think the same for the snake but i guess its just human nature to kill stuff .


I agree, it is a shame. We can't leave anything alone... But it's human nature to ruin everything... However if that grizzly was a man eater like most people claim then it needed to be put down. I don't know much about grizzlies but I've heard it's been proven that once they taste human flesh, they actually prefer humans to anything...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

holy sh*t that bear was a monster


----------



## MyFishEatStrayCatz (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah it was, It's hide alone was over 200lbs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

MyFishEatStrayCatz said:


> but here's another man eater, the animal is real and a recently new world record but there are also pics of one of the its victems on the net that I have somewhere bookmarked to show to my weak stomached friends... which im looking for now...


 Nope, neither the snake nor the bear ever ate a person. Here is the actual story about that big bear and the human remains. It turns out the bear story is an urban myth. Check out the link below:
Big Bear Urban Myth Story


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

please dont post ultra-gory pics here. That is a fake story anyway.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

yeh they find all these massive great animals and then kill them ..............thats just great init


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

people have to realize when things like that happen,we as humans are invading thier territory,the animals are only doing what comes natural to them.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Both those are a line of sh*t, the snake pics have been around for years. and the bear didnt kill anyone. one of the guys that were on this hunting trip is a friend of my sister and was staioned at Elendorf AFB in Anchorage Ak. the story that was posted isnt what happened either. they out hunting & killed the bear sure. but it wasnt as big as they made it sound. it was only like 10'6" and around 1000 lbs. still big but not as big as they say it was. the site Hunting.net has the REAL story archived somewhere by the guy who shot it.
As for the snake, like I said, they have been floating around for years and proven to be fake over & over


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pythonwill said:


> As for the snake, like I said, they have been floating around for years and proven to be fake over & over


 So the snake story is fake? Damn those pics look real!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Big Reticulated python. The guy was already lunch, what was the point of killing the snake?


 the point of killing the snake was cause he ate a human i hear ya though if he the bonehead who got eaten so be it but if it ate 1 humna it may again so kill the thing ive seen this pic b4 though


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah ther pic does look real sad to know its fake


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> pythonwill said:
> 
> 
> > As for the snake, like I said, they have been floating around for years and proven to be fake over & over
> ...


 I really dont think the snake pics is fake. I understand that previous pics such as these were generated for so long. But Philippines is a 3rd world country where most people are poor and live in poverty. Do you honestly think that those guys in the pic that live in provinces (country side) have $$$ to waste just to make a fake pic?? And as a native flip... Ive seen and heard actual stories about this growing up there.


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

The "I love you" virus come from a dude in the PI.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dizzo said:


> The "I love you" virus come from a dude in the PI.


 And he did that from computer labs at the mall and neighborhood computer access..

He never owned a comp.. couldnt afford it...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > pythonwill said:
> ...


 that has nothing to do with someone photoshoping that picture off of a site and making a story about it. Someone took a picture of a big snake and someone edited the goat out and put a person in. Its very easy to do just look at how many people crop pictures on this site and make jokes.

Those pictures of the snake are fake it has even been on the discovery channel before stating that it was a fake.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 oh kay... Im not saying I agree with what you say, BUT...

cant anyone ever leave things alone and just let things the way they are without any criticism or feedback of some sort?!?!

Ahhh Democracy.. gotta love it.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

dam thats sick


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

hope the snake pics is real not photoshop


----------



## School Criminal (Apr 22, 2003)

:nod: :nod:i have a snake of my own. it's a corn snake, but it's not that big


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

That's crazy dude.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

hmmmm people yum


----------

